
Gitstore App - jmacd
https://gitstore.app
======
mtmail
The discussion about GitNews mentioned there might be trademark trouble
launching a service starting with 'git'
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19207524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19207524)

